# Ortega and Guimond tutorial docs.(2x2x2)



## martijn_cube (Jul 20, 2008)

I rewrote the ortega and Guimond tutorials from erik's site(so i could learn them a bit easier). I made new pictures and put them in a word doc.
There is not alot of text, but the pictures speak for them self i think.
I hope you can use it, and you like it  
There in english. But i also have them in Dutch.

Ortega method

Guimond method


----------



## brunson (Jul 20, 2008)

If you'd like to take them out of proprietary Microsloth format and publish them in HTML, I can give you space on my server.

I like the way you've diagrammed the PLL, I think it's easier to understand than the isomorphic diagrams on the site I was using.


----------



## martijn_cube (Jul 20, 2008)

ok i will try to do that. i now have saved the files as webpage (htm) is that enough?
yeah at first i didn't understand the PLL's as on Erik's site. but i saw the PLL's like this on another site. so i made the pictures like this.

should i mail you the htm files?


----------



## MistArts (Jul 20, 2008)

Can I use those XLL diagrams?


----------



## martijn_cube (Jul 20, 2008)

yeah sure. for a website?


----------



## brunson (Jul 20, 2008)

martijn_cube said:


> ok i will try to do that. i now have saved the files as webpage (htm) is that enough?
> yeah at first i didn't understand the PLL's as on Erik's site. but i saw the PLL's like this on another site. so i made the pictures like this.
> 
> should i mail you the htm files?


I'll PM you in the morning with a login. I can register a domain for you if you come up with something that you like and is available, otherwise I can just give you a URL that would look like "http://www.brunson.com/martijn" or whatever you like.


----------



## pjk (Aug 1, 2008)

When that site gets up, please post it here.


----------



## Statical (Aug 2, 2008)

i dont understand ortega do u permute the first layer straight after u have one colour right?


----------



## PCwizCube (Aug 2, 2008)

Statical said:


> i dont understand ortega do u permute the first layer straight after u have one colour right?


The Ortega method's first step is solving one side of the cube. The pieces do not have to be permuted correctly. 

Then you solve, or orient the opposite side. It does not have to be permuted correctly.

The last step is permuting the entire cube.


----------



## Faz (Aug 3, 2008)

It is what I use and I average sub 6.


----------



## Statical (Aug 3, 2008)

Rubik's Cube Fan said:


> Statical said:
> 
> 
> > i dont understand ortega do u permute the first layer straight after u have one colour right?
> ...



ok i oriented the whole thing but i cant figure out which sides are right and which are wrong so i dont know which cube to permute. so wad am i finding for to permute?


----------



## PCwizCube (Aug 3, 2008)

Statical said:


> Rubik's Cube Fan said:
> 
> 
> > Statical said:
> ...


Which side is right and which side is wrong? What? After you orient the top side, then you are ready to move onto the permuting step.

Which cube to permute? You are solving more than one cube with the Ortega Method? What? You permute both faces that you have oriented, a.k.a. the entire cube.

If you really don't understand, watch a video tutorial on YouTube.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Aug 3, 2008)

Rubik's Cube Fan said:


> If you really don't understand, watch a video tutorial on YouTube.



Haha, youtube tutorials.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Aug 4, 2008)

Statical said:


> ok i oriented the whole thing but i cant figure out which sides are right and which are wrong so i dont know which cube to permute. so wad am i finding for to permute?



Well first of all ortega shouldn't take more then one cube, so you should be permutating the cube in your hand. Second, I suggest you look at the alg diagrams and you should see what you need to do.


----------



## Statical (Aug 4, 2008)

ok i phrased it wrongly im not doing multi cubes. can u provide me a link to a good tutorial?


----------



## guitardude7241 (Aug 4, 2008)

If anybody needs a video version of it, I have one on my youtube account. www.youtube.com/user/fangerboarder


----------

